

Apple seeks to fend off competition with cheaper 8Gb iPhone 5c - JumpCrisscross
http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/0/82e1f004-aea9-11e3-8e41-00144feab7de.html#axzz2wIXQpUUm

======
amits89
This is a strategic move by Apple to beat the competition. iPhone 5C 8 GB
variant sounds great. Apple slashed the price of iPhone5C & 5S by $100 in US.
iPhone5C 8 Gb Variant is not available in US as of now China, Australia and
some European country got this 8 GB variant. For detail check out here
[http://www.dazeinfo.com/2014/03/19/apple-inc-aapl-cuts-
iphon...](http://www.dazeinfo.com/2014/03/19/apple-inc-aapl-cuts-
iphone-5c-iphone-5s-price-100-8gb-fewer-countries/)

